# Amplificador de auto se calienta



## Royito (May 5, 2009)

principiante en el area . . . . . . . . . . . .

Ayuda por favor, le conecte un amplificador de 150w a mi autoestereo, el problema es que se calienta el amplificador demasiado y mas cuando se le sube de volumen, con el auto apagado o en marcha es lo mismo; este amplificador lo tenia trabajando con un eliminador y unos discman y no se calentaba aunque le subiera volumen; se me ocurre que el autoestereo tenga el negativo de las bocinas conectado directamente al negativo de la alimentacion(la bateria) puesto que he reparado algunos autoestereos de estos que todavia son de cassette y comparten el mismo negativo de la alimentacion es el mismo para las bocinas; otra duda, tiene dos entradas para meterle el audio Low que es donde conecte la señal del sonido y otro que dice high, este conector ¿ para que sirve ?.


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 5, 2009)

algunos amplificador tienen 2 tipos de entradas los de baja que casi siuempre son conectores RCA y los de alta(high input level) que vienen casi siempre con un conector de tipo SIL en este puedes conectar las salidas de potencia de tu autoestereo este es muy practico cuando tu estero no tiene salidas de RCA. 

si tu amplificador se calienta mucho puede ser debido a la carga(tus bocinas) es muy grande para tu amplificador ò tambien puede ser que alguna este dañada tenga la bobina en corto. La verdad la lista es muy grande, checa usandolo a volumen muy bajo cuando mucho deberia ponerse tibio. 

Oye si tienes una teoria deberias probarla, si crees que es tu estereo desconectalo y ponlo a trabajar con tu discman, no creo que la onda este por ahi, pero no te pasa nada si lo pruebas.


----------



## RaFFa (May 5, 2009)

amigo  te recomiendo que conectes la señan que te llega del autorradio a la entrada high de la etapa ya que si conectas la salida de autorradio a la entrada low de la etapa .....la señal continua o los ruidos que llegan a la entrada se amplifican aun mas y producen lo que comentas....calentamiento excesivo sin volumen y mas aun con volumen.
Prueba con el cambio y comentas

Un saludo

PD: no habras conectado la entrada de la etapa directamente a la salida de un parlante de el autorradio¿....seria un delito.
habria que hacer un atenuador.


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> no habras conectado la entrada de la etapa directamente a la salida de un parlante de el autorradio¿....seria un delito.
> habria que hacer un atenuador.



¡Eso mismo estaba pensando al leer el post!

Por favor, posteá un esquema de cómo hiciste las conexiones para ver si no hay un problema ahí.
Que se vean la conexión del estéreo al amplificador de 150W y de todos los parlantes que haya instalados.

Saludos


----------

